# Should I re-home?



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

My 11 mo old gsd Dre is an awesome dog with me and my gf, but he snaps around strange dogs and people. I have worked my butt off in training and even enrolled him in an obedience class when he was younger. It just becomes so stressful because if we take him to a family event or something he needs to be tied up because he will snap at the other dogs that are around. I am a college student so I am far from an expert. 

I feel as though I failed in raising this dog to be friendly. I can take full responsibility and would like to know some opinions on what I should do? 

It just became so hard, I made sure he got plenty of exercise, enough socialization but that didnt seem to help any. My girlfriend is tiny and he is strong enough to drag her if he's on his leash. But when I think about re homing him I get choked up because I love this dog. But I would rather do it sooner than later so I'm not more attached to him down the road and if an incident happens to where he needs to be put down I don't know if I could live with that. I feel terrible but I have tried everything and I can't keep dumping money into classes and trainers because I don't have it. Can somebody please shed some light on me? It's been a very difficult decision and seem to be stuck in limbo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a_dugas6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you have any friends or relatives that have some calm well trained dogs that you can do "play dates" with? Maybe start with smaller groups of people, people that are comfortable being around GSDs. Has he been fixed? Has he always been like this, or is this just as he enters "sexual maturity"? You mentioned exercise, but does he have a job? Do you do any training with him that gives him a purpose, like finding things, carrying things in a back pack, etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Besides his obedience class when he was younger, what kind of classes and techniques have you used and done?

And if he's uncomfortable at family events, stop bringing him. Why does he have to go? It's obviously stressing him out and neither him or you are enjoying it. I'd just leave him home. 

He's still pretty young. These problems might not be completely fixed, but they sound pretty manageable. You just need to learn the right techniques to manage your pup.

Rehoming him is just an easy out and dumping your problems on someone else. If you do decide to do it, make sure to either get a rescue (not a shelter) involved or make sure the person that does take the dog is experienced with dogs and fully aware of his issues.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

a_dugas6 said:


> Do you have any friends or relatives that have some calm well trained dogs that you can do "play dates" with? Maybe start with smaller groups of people, people that are comfortable being around GSDs. Has he been fixed? Has he always been like this, or is this just as he enters "sexual maturity"? You mentioned exercise, but does he have a job? Do you do any training with him that gives him a purpose, like finding things, carrying things in a back pack, etc.


He is totally calm and happy with dogs he knows, I have play dates all the time with a buddy who has a black lab and they act like best friends. He is fixed and hasn't always been like this, it started around 6 mo of age. As far as job exercise I do hide and seek with him tons, he loves when I hide his tennis ball in the woods and he goes searching for it. He's an awesome dog but I cannot walk him in public or take him anywhere where other people he doesn't know will be (which is everywhere basically). I don't know it's been tough on me it really has. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Besides his obedience class when he was younger, what kind of classes and techniques have you used and done?
> 
> And if he's uncomfortable at family events, stop bringing him. Why does he have to go? It's obviously stressing him out and neither him or you are enjoying it. I'd just leave him home.
> 
> ...


Yea that's a good point, I guess I thought if he goes to family events often it would help him get used to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mguz11 said:


> Yea that's a good point, I guess I thought if he goes to family events often it would help him get used to them.


You're humanizing your dog. Humans thrive on social interactions. Dogs, for the most part, don't NEED it. All they really need is their immediate pack. If he's not comfortable in a social situation, don't bring him. Simple as that. 

Just make sure to spend some quality time training, exercising, etc with him when you get back.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well on the one hand it says you enrolled him in AN obedience class when he is younger and on the other hand it says you can't KEEP dumping money into classes and trainers.

What, exactly have you done? 

He is at a quirky age and it sounds like some training issues and possibly lack of self confidence. You at least owe him finding someone knowledgeable (maybe ask if there is a schutzhund club nearby who can give you referrals) and work one on one with someone. They can also evaluate whether he is having a fear response or is just being a punk.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Well on the one hand it says you enrolled him in AN obedience class when he is younger and on the other hand it says you can't KEEP dumping money into classes and trainers.
> 
> What, exactly have you done?
> 
> He is at a quirky age and it sounds like some training issues and possibly lack of self confidence. You at least owe him finding someone knowledgeable (maybe ask if there is a schutzhund club nearby who can give you referrals) and work one on one with someone. They can also evaluate whether he is having a fear response or is just being a punk.


I have enrolled him in a puppy obedience class at around 5 mo of age. Then I went out and seeked a trainer which I won't go into detail cost a lot of money for a college student like myself. It's like he did awesome with the trainer then a few weeks after the training was finally done its like he completely forgot about it. It's just been hard I read this forum all the time look for tips in training and practice them. I just don't feel like I am giving him what he needs when he acts like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mguz11 said:


> I have enrolled him in a puppy obedience class at around 5 mo of age. Then I went out and seeked a trainer which I won't go into detail cost a lot of money for a college student like myself. It's like he did awesome with the trainer then a few weeks after the training was finally done its like he completely forgot about it. It's just been hard I read this forum all the time look for tips in training and practice them. I just don't feel like I am giving him what he needs when he acts like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It sounds like you need some outside help if you really want to keep your puppy. People are born dog savvy. It takes experience.

Post your location and maybe someone can recommend a good trainer. Your pup's issues really don't sound that bad where it's a lost cause. I think this is your best option at this point.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If he's uncomfortable at parties, don't bring him.

As for other dogs, have you tried taking him for a walk with another dog? They don't have to play or be best friends but it might help him be ok with other dogs if he's on a walk with them and he isn't forced to completely interact with them.

As for not being able to walk him because he's too strong, get a prong collar, make sure the edges are round and not sharp to the touch and put it on him. They are miracle tools!


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> It sounds like you need some outside help if you really want to keep your puppy. People are born dog savvy. It takes experience.
> 
> Post your location and maybe someone can recommend a good trainer. Your pup's issues really don't sound that bad where it's a lost cause. I think this is your best option at this point.


My location is northern Michigan about 40 minutes north of Grand Rapids. If anyone knows of a GOOD trainer in that area let me know of course I would keep my dog if these problems can be managed rather than just get rid of him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

What kind of ob training was it? Basic obedience, petsmart variety or with a club? Did your pup always show this type of behavior or did it begin after you had him and how old?

Honestly, this is the opinion you don't want, locate a trainer with GSD experience, determine what type of aggression you are dealing with. Learn how to manage the pup, avoid situations that you know overwhelms him - such as the family events with dogs and large groups of people.

As for rehoming him, only if it is a verified very experience home with full disclosure of his behavior. My dog is like this - with training much improved, I never saw rehoming as an option, it was either work with him or pts. He is great with us, now great with guests, we understand his triggers and avoid situations he just can't handle. He is safely managed.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mguz11 said:


> My location is northern Michigan about 40 minutes north of Grand Rapids. If anyone knows of a GOOD trainer in that area let me know of course I would keep my dog if these problems can be managed rather than just get rid of him
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hopefully Lies comes comes along and sees this thread. She's a moderator here (username is liesje) and I believe this is her area. She's very experienced and involved in lots of dog sports in that area. I wouldn't be surprised if she could make some good recommendations for you.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Hopefully Lies comes comes along and sees this thread. She's a moderator here (username is liesje) and I believe this is her area. She's very experienced and involved in lots of dog sports in that area. I wouldn't be surprised if she could make some good recommendations for you.


That would be amazing! Anything to help my situation I would only re home if it was the absolute last option. Not to mention I am going to be graduating college and getting my career up and running which makes this process difficult. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mguz11 said:


> I have enrolled him in a puppy obedience class at around 5 mo of age. Then I went out and seeked a trainer which I won't go into detail cost a lot of money for a college student like myself. It's like he did awesome with the trainer then a few weeks after the training was finally done its like he completely forgot about it. It's just been hard I read this forum all the time look for tips in training and practice them. I just don't feel like I am giving him what he needs when he acts like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It doesn't end, the class/session may end, but you have to continue training yourself to help reinforce what he has learned.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nigel said:


> It doesn't end, the class/session may end, but you have to continue training yourself to help reinforce what he has learned.


Oh I know i did. I'm saying like when we were in the training facility he knew he was in training and had to behave. Then when were were in the "real world" he would go back to his normal self, even after I tried to incorporate the training techniques. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Based on the post you made an hour ago I think you are just looking for an excuse to justify getting rid of the dog. 

If you don't want the dog then by all means don't keep him. You are doing no favors to the dog by keeping him and not putting in the time or effort needed to have a stable GSD. 

If and when you do rehome him look for a responsible rescue or try contacting the breeder of the dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mguz11 said:


> Oh I know i did. I'm saying like when we were in the training facility he knew he was in training and had to behave. Then when were were in the "real world" he would go back to his normal self, even after I tried to incorporate the training techniques.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Training in a controlled environment vs real world is different, but you have to keep working at it. It takes time, no doubt about it, but worth it in the end. I agree with the others saying you need to have him evaluated by someone who knows gsds. He could very well just be acting like a punk.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Something else to ask yourself, are you to soft with your pup? Has he learned that he can ignore you? I'm not saying you need to be mean, just firm, fair and consistent. I myself was called a "the hippie" in class, way too soft. I had to work on myself and how I train or my dog was gonna walk all over me.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

OUbrat79 said:


> Based on the post you made an hour ago I think you are just looking for an excuse to justify getting rid of the dog.
> 
> If you don't want the dog then by all means don't keep him. You are doing no favors to the dog by keeping him and not putting in the time or effort needed to have a stable GSD.
> 
> ...


I am definitely not making excuses to get rid of him. I have loved him unconditionally since the day I got him. I have been trying my best to work through this and raise him well. I was aware of the breed before I got him so it's not like I was totally ignorant and didn't do any studying up. I work my butt off (as much as my life allows) to give this dog a nice life. But when we go places where he has been plenty of times and he still shows aggression, specially when it's around family I'm afraid something will happen to the small children and I would feel terrible. This has been hard enough on me just the thought of it. I just want to make the right decision for both him and myself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought you said in a diff thread that he was given to you by your gf and you would've liked it if she consulted you first. It's your other thread that makes it look like you just need an excuse. 

I'm not bashing you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I thought you said in a diff thread that he was given to you by your gf and you would've liked it if she consulted you first. It's your other thread that makes it look like you just need an excuse.
> 
> I'm not bashing you.
> 
> ...


That's how I read it. Not counting this thread he started 2 others about wanting to rehome the dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol yeah I saw. I'm definitely not judging, but I'm all for honesty. At least honesty with yourself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Lol yeah I saw. I'm definitely not judging, but I'm all for honesty. At least honesty with yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm being honest I never said anything that was false or a lie. My bad for making so many posts I guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You have 2 separate threads going on about rehoming this dog. One says your going to be to busy, now this one talks about his aggression issues.

You have a couple of options IF you want to keep him. 1. Find the money go back to the trainer where you seeing results. Training is not one set of classes,, it's continuing education for you and the dog.

2. Manage your situations..He doesn't have to like every dog he encounters, if he has some/one doggie friend, get together with them 

3. Put a muzzle on him while out in public. 

4. Manage him, keep him out of situations/places where you know he may show aggression to people.

IF you want to keep this dog, number 1 is your best option.

If you decide to rehome him, unless you find someone who is gsd savvy, and knows all about the issues you have with him, your rehoming a ticking bomb that could come back to bite you in the liability butt.

Where did your girlfriend get the dog? Call the breeder, maybe they'll take him back.

Honestly, and I don't mean to sound harsh, if your not committed to working with a trainer on his aggression issues, they probably are only going to get worse. 

Again you cannot rehome this dog to just anyone, and I think you may find a hard time finding someone that would take him on.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mguz11 said:


> I'm being honest I never said anything that was false or a lie. My bad for making so many posts I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No I meant be honest with yourself. It seems like you already made up your mind that you want him rehomed (again, going by your other thread) so why ask about the training and all that? It seems like your problem is that you have too much on your plate. It happens, besides this dog was given to you (bad idea IMO), so it's not like you bought him without thinking what will happen years down the line. 

But even if you did, you won't be first and you won't be last. 

That's what I meant, just work on rehoming him, why make it seem like you're willing to work with him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm going to be a little tough here, since your dog's facing having his world come crashing down around him:

1. You have stated he did great with the trainer and in class, then it was like he "forgot" when he was with you later. That _strongly _suggests that the problem is your follow through after class is over, not entirely the dog. I know that's hard to hear -- a lot of us have been there at one time or another (the dog I had at your age was the worst trained dog I ever had--but I learned how to do better). 

There's a fair chance that the problem here is not that aren't trying, or caring, but that there's a flaw in the execution -- e.g., you haven't internalized some critical aspect of the training due to inexperience with timing, lack of integrating OB skills into daily routine, timidness, etc. I can't say what the glitch is, because I don't know you. I just can say that most of the time when I hear the dog did great with the trainer than lousy at home, it means the trainer didn't train the humans successfully.

An obedience club, which typically has reasonable classes, would give you a venue to get better at your training skills -- and have others mentor you on the timing of your corrections, and your body posture, for example.

2. You stated the dog drags your GF around because she's little. That, again, is a human-training issue. I'm a little woman. My friend who helps me with rescue is also a little woman. Both of us can handle a rambunctious 90# foster GSD who's had no OB training just fine, and we both often handle untrained dogs inside the shelter, without any big guys helping us. Dogs know we mean business. We also use prong collars when we need to, and have been trained how to use them appropriately and humanely. 

Your GF needs to be involved in the training of this dog, so that she learns how to handle the dog, if you are going to expect her to handle it. Or she needs to step back and not be part of the decision-making process in a way that imperils the dog. Any large, untrained dog will pull like a sled dog if it knows it can get away with it, so that's a silly reason to give up a dog.

3. Rehoming a dog that snaps at people is dicey business. Most rescues won't take a dog like that, if it really is human-aggressive -- though it's not clear from your description what's going on with that. There are too many friendly dogs waiting in the shelter for precious foster spots, so most rescues won't mess with rehabilitating a dog an owner has given up on. Shelters will euth a dog like that before the owner even drives out of the parking lot--those dogs don't even make it into the adoption program.

4. Have you considered training the dog to accept a muzzle while you work on re-socializing?

5. Have you read the threads here about NILF?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is 11 months old. He cannot have possibly had enough training at this point. Find the money to do another set of classes. And when that is over, find the money to do another set of classes. 

If your dog needed supplements/enzymes that cost 70$ for six weeks, would you take him to the pound or send him back to his breeder? This dog needs supplements, which is classes. By this time next year, he will be a whole lot better. Continue with him, you might want to neuter him. But if you really want to keep this dog, find the money to get him to classes.

Classes are great, because you are around other people with their dogs all of them on leash, and your dog becomes more and more convinced that you have things under control because this training is making him more confident while training around other dogs. He gets used to seeing other dogs. 

This may NEVER be a dog that runs around and plays with dogs he sees once or twice a year. That's OK. Totally unnecessary for dogs. This does NOT have to be a dog that goes tazmanian devil every time he sees a dog a block away. This is where dog classes make sense. 

This is why we generally encourage people in college to wait until they are more settled before getting a dog. But you have the dog. You were given the dog. So now make the best of it. Maybe that means tutoring someone once a week to afford training classes, or mowing lawns, or car-pooling, or dropping cable. There are many ways to save money or find the money for what you want. It isn't easy, but you can make this work if you want to make it work.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Well on the one hand it says you enrolled him in AN obedience class when he is younger and on the other hand it says you can't KEEP dumping money into classes and trainers.
> 
> What, exactly have you done?
> 
> He is at a quirky age and it sounds like some training issues and possibly lack of self confidence. You at least owe him finding someone knowledgeable (maybe ask if there is a schutzhund club nearby who can give you referrals) and work one on one with someone. They can also evaluate whether he is having a fear response or is just being a punk.


I have paid for two obedience classes total. One puppy one which cost me $120 an then a one with a trainer more one on one and few other dogs which I would attend on a weekly basis, which cost me $600 and that was a big tab for me to pay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

since your girlfriend got you the dog, maybe she could foot the bill on some training classes


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I thought you said in a diff thread that he was given to you by your gf and you would've liked it if she consulted you first. It's your other thread that makes it look like you just need an excuse.
> 
> I'm not bashing you.
> 
> ...


I had been discussing with my girlfriend about getting a dog. Talked about a gsd. Then on my birthday her present to me was the deposit made on him which she paid for the rest the next month when the litter was ready. Love the big guy to death. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go to some cheaper classes. $600 is ridiculously expensive. Here a six-week course costs about $80. Look for a cheaper set of classes, start going, and keep going.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

I know the classes hit me for a bunch. It was the closest to my area that seemed legitimate. I just feel I have made mistakes raising Dre an feel bad about it and wonder if he can have a better life with someone else. I take full blame in saying I need to do more for the big guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Mguz11 said:


> . I take full blame in saying I need to do more for the big guy.


Then do better for him instead of dumping him on someone else just because you are now busy with a new career, as you stated in the other thread. If you love him as much as you say you do, make time for him. Training _is_ a major time commitment. If you aren't going to do it because he's not worth it to you, then admit that to yourself at least and rehome responsibly.

Here's the key language from the other thread: *"I just don't know if I will be able to house him due to the fact I will be very busy and the LAST thing I would want to do is have a beautiful gsd who is neglected. It breaks my heart but I really need to focus on getting my career established."

*The key here isn't the dog -- it's you: are you in for the dog, or are you already checked out? *
*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you need classes that seem legitimate, whatever that means. You need a support group of dog owners, who are willing to work with their dogs as you work with yours under the direction of a person who gets paid. 

What you need to ask when you call is, 1. "Are all dogs kept on leash?" 2. "Do you have a problem with any type of collar?" 3. "What types of rewards/corrections are used in the class?" 

There are trainers out there that compete, and even judge in obedience/rally/CGC/TDI that charge 80-100$ for a six-week set of classes. These people have credentials. And many of them understand that their bread and butter are from pet-owners like you that never intend to step in a ring, and need to get their dog from here to there. Super-cheap are probably people with no experience or credentials, and possibly a bad match for you. Super-expensive is probably people training for something specific, or charletons separating you from your money.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm in MI, I know of a few trainers you could contact and a couple to stay away from. Though the good ones are not going to be in your area, you'll probably have to drive a bit. Curious to know if you are getting breeder support? Where did your puppy come from?


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Then do better for him instead of dumping him on someone else just because you are now busy with a new career, as you stated in the other thread. If you love him as much as you say you do, make time for him. Training _is_ a major time commitment. If you aren't going to do it because he's not worth it to you, then admit that to yourself at least and rehome responsibly.
> 
> Here's the key language from the other thread: *"I just don't know if I will be able to house him due to the fact I will be very busy and the LAST thing I would want to do is have a beautiful gsd who is neglected. It breaks my heart but I really need to focus on getting my career established."
> 
> ...


You know that's a really good call. I need to man up and do my part. I guess I was just thinking irrationally about the consequences of an incident rather than the joys of success. I know he has it in him to be great. I just need some help from an expert. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

PI would have him evaluated by a good trainer, figure out exactly what his issues are, then work on them. If you decide it's too much for you to work on after trying, at leat you will have the trainer's assessment so you can give any potential new owner an accurate assessment of what types of issues they will be dealing with if they take him. Such as, if it is aggression, what type or based in what; or is it reactivity, or fear issues or something else?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You posted a thread awhile back on some issues you were having. The book Control unleashed was suggested. Did you ever get it?
NILIF, that was also suggested is something that is easy to do, you may see a difference in a week or so just by practicing NILIF. Nothing in Life is Free


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I was once a poor university student who had a problem puppy. I wrote a thread on a forum, and received 40 pages of responses.

My biggest take-away: STOP listening to forum advice on all the methods you can train. Ask the forum for a good trainer, and go see the trainer in real life.

The forum is GREAT in giving you a host of methods and resources, but at our experience level (or lack of thereof with dog training) these methods are only going to be used inappropriately by us and confuse the **** out of our dogs. 

I say this because you mentioned your dog was fabulous while in class, but sort of just forgot everything outside. My thoughts are that you aren't able to consistently practice what was learned in class with the correct timing/technique. So the problem here doesn't seem to be the dog (he responded well to classes), it's you.

I know I've paid tons of money to see private trainers not because my dog really needs the one on one, but because I need the extra hand-holding on my training abilities.

So, I recommend you reshape your question in this thread to "good trainers in the area who are knowledgeable about the breed", and take the rest of your puppy questions to the trainer.

In the mean time, until you get training, I would also ask the forum for "management techniques" that can keep your dog out of trouble. For grabbing people while walking and for pulling your GF, I recommend getting a head halter. They're $20 at the pet store, and can be used to control your dog's head on walks. I think muzzle and a no-pull harness would also work. I would hold off on prong collars because inappropriate corrections can do more harm than good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

marshies said:


> I was once a poor university student who had a problem puppy. I wrote a thread on a forum, and received 40 pages of responses.
> 
> My biggest take-away: STOP listening to forum advice on all the methods you can train. Ask the forum for a good trainer, and go see the trainer in real life.
> 
> ...


"management techniques" are in the CU book and th NILIF protocol. 

I don't like head halters(Gentle leader or Haltie's) they are very hard on a dogs sensitive muzzle, and the neck can be jerked in an unnatural way when used incorrectly or if the dog suddenly lunges. I'd rather go with a front clip harness if a prong collar is not going to be used. You can't give a proper correction with either of the above collars so inappropriate correction is a given.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> "management techniques" are in the CU book and th NILIF protocol.
> 
> I don't like head halters(Gentle leader or Haltie's) they are very hard on a dogs sensitive muzzle, and the neck can be jerked in an unnatural way when used incorrectly or if the dog suddenly lunges. I'd rather go with a front clip harness if a prong collar is not going to be used. You can't give a proper correction with either of the above collars so inappropriate correction is a given.


I agree with you that head halters can damage if not used correctly. I was assuming that it would not be used for corrections (just for control), and that OP would follow the instruction booklet that comes with the device for proper use.

I don't mean to seem like I was suggesting that your suggestions aren't useful, because I think they are very valid. I think NILF and CU are both resources that should be looked at. I'm considering getting CU, and definitely used NILF in managing Puppy. 

I just remember back when Puppy was younger, and I was facing alot of the behavioural problems on a dog for the first time, I had a gazillion and one suggestions from the forum, and screwed up nearly all of them. I probably made the problems worse because I was doing some methods wrong. (for instance, I screwed up LAT before I went to class and learned it properly, and my dog got tense when I said look at that because she had associated with dogs). 

I assumed the OP was of a similar experience-level as me when it comes to dog ownership (none), and was hoping I could prevent OP from going down my old dark path. Everyhitng worked out alot better for me when I was working with a trainer, who could guide ME and teach me how to teach my dog.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. My girlfriends uncle who lives about 20 minutes away from me is offering to take the dog and help train him. He has had several german shepherds throughout his life and is very experienced with them. He is by no means have the title of an "expert" but I really trust this guy and trust he knows what he is doing. He was actually at the family reunion and got to see dres temperament first hand. After talking about my problems and him seeing how Dre acts he actually offered to help me out. Which I though was very cool of him to do so. He has a huge house with a huge back yard and a nice stream. He offered to have me come over and learn some training techniques. He also said if I ever get overwhelmed that I can just let Dre stay out there and come see him whenever I want. He told me I have a very good dog on my hands and I should most certainly not re home him. I am taking his advice and training starts on Wednesday! I am quite excited for this and feel a huge weight lift off my chest. He is an ex marine so he is a very strong minded person, but also a very nice man. He told me that together he will help me get dre trained and manageable. Plus he isn't charging me anything which is a plus. Very excited to get this started. I will be honest it totally blew me away when he offered to do this after seeing how Dre acted. But anyways i just wanted to let everyone know that's what the plan is an Dre will not be re homed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train and socialize. if that doesn't work keep him away from
people and other dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Sounds like a good plan. you definitely need help with this dog and if your guy is an experienced GSD person and can evaluate and come up with good training and socialization for him that is great! hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

debbiebrown said:


> Sounds like a good plan. you definitely need help with this dog and if your guy is an experienced GSD person and can evaluate and come up with good training and socialization for him that is great! hopefully it will work out.


Yes plus he is basically family and I can trust that his word is his bond. He's a great guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

